# Yeti's



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If anyone is gonna be around T-Town & needs a new Yeti.. they are on sale for $299 (50qt)










I want one but, who the crap has $300 to blow on a cooler......


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

$300!!! ,,,where's the igloo section????


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeti and eva kool are the best by far and i know it sounds expensive but that isnt to bad of a price


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> yeti and eva kool are the best by far and i know it sounds expensive but that isnt to bad of a price


 
:haha: Well at least we know who is makin the BIG BUCKS!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no no no lol i dont own one so see im broke too lol....i have thought about one though but if i get it stolen outta the back of my truck at a mud event or something i would straight up :AR15firing:someone and then cry....i should get one though put a gps chip in it and leave it in my truck at walmart or something with the tailgate down so everyone can see it with the word yeti facing out lol then go do some tracking hahahaha


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

We have 2 at work and they hold ice forever


----------

